# Two male dumbo rats



## LulaMoonxo (Mar 21, 2012)

I am not sure where this should go, so please help! 

I have two male dumbo rats for free. They are both very well behaved, love attention, NEVER bite, and love to play. 
They are brothers and are 10 months old. 
They are black and white - one hooded, one capped. 
I am giving them away as pets ONLY - NOT feeders - and will only be given away together. 
My reason for selling is that I recently moved and I no longer have the time to give them the attention they need, therefore I feel it is best for them to be in a home where they can get the attention they need. 
They will come with the rest of their bedding and feed. 
If you do not have a cage already, I will be selling their cage as well for $90 - it was $250 new and was used for the time I've had them. 
It comes with two feed dishes, and a large water bottle.


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

Location?


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Hope you're in my area! They're too cute!


----------



## Saladgirl1234 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm interested too, depending on location.


----------

